# Mountain Approach Skis



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

no no no. splitboard splitboard splitboard. I own the deep winter kit. its ok. the problem that I have with it is that is is really bulky and heavy. It adds alot of weight to your overall frame, and everyone knows that backcountry travel is all about weight. The approach skis are quite nice though. Your choice. True, it is a faster transition, but it isnt like your in a rush to transition way out yonder in the bc.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

would be useful in certain situations, like getting into zones for a freestyle session, maybe certain out of bounds laps at resorts. Better than snowshoeing. But for long tours a splitboard means less weight on your back.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Also there is only one size set. So depending on your body wieght the effectiveness of them becomes less impressive. Not to mention they are pretty pricey anyhow.

Disclaimer: I dont split or own a pair. I have a friend that wanted me to buy a pair to go to the BC with him and after researching the product decided it wasnt worth the hassle. 
Disclaimer #2: I weigh 210 pounds.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

weight vs surface area is not a big issue while skinning. Most efficient skinning is done on short skinny skis.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting. Why does weight matter in snow shoeing but not skinning? I believe you but I'm curious


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Those mountain approach kits I have seen, holy crap those things are heavy! I'm no Jeremy jones deeper/further so snow shoes work great for me. Snow shoes are also really light!


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

cav0011 said:


> Interesting. Why does weight matter in snow shoeing but not skinning? I believe you but I'm curious


most of the time you are skinning you are not in bottom less powder, even then a smaller ski does the job fine on the way up. The weight saving of a smaller ski and ease of touring will help more than extra surface area. 210lbs is close to average, you would have no problem there. 

the bindings on the mt approach skis is what worries me, wonder how well you could side hill on them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Never tried approach skis, but snowshoes suck ass. Splits are nice because they minimize the weight on your back while riding. I hate riding with a pack, but it's just part of the cost of doing business in terms of BC riding, so I like to keep my gear to a minimum.


----------

